# Old School Receiver Help



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

So, I picked up an old Onkyo TX-1500 MK-II. It is very clean, and powers up fine. When I hooked an iPod through it (kinda weird because of the vintage of the receiver), it sounds decent, but there is some static when I turn the knobs. Is there an easy way to fix this, something I should be looking for?


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, this was some of the problem:










Also, it doesn't like higher volume levels. Is that because it's underpowered? It sounds NICE at just under mid-volume. Very clean sound.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Dust that puppy off, and hope for a "Voodoo" fix... should prolly scrape a knuckle for a small blood sacrifice!


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I did dust it off. It helped, some. I contacted the seller about it, because he made it seem as though he tested it and it worked fine. So, I may be sending it back. He is selling an MB Quart 2 channel amp though . . . .


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Dude, shoot some Deoxit aka electrical contact cleaner in those old dusty switches.

Also, running out of steam at higher volumes could be a sign of the power supply capacitors failing or having failed.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Where is a good place to get that from? I don't have any.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Parts-Express, Radio Shack.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, thanks.


----------

